

Is-negative - dwb
https://github.com/kevva/is-negative

======
davidcelis
This is an amusing joke poking fun at the sheer number of npm packages, but
the linked packages for detecting positive[1] and negative[2] zero were at
least a little interesting:

[1]: [https://github.com/sindresorhus/positive-
zero](https://github.com/sindresorhus/positive-zero)

[2]: [https://github.com/sindresorhus/negative-
zero](https://github.com/sindresorhus/negative-zero)

------
dswt_mq
Doubt it's a joke. see [https://github.com/kevva/calc-
percent](https://github.com/kevva/calc-percent)

it seems to be a plot towards a full modular universe

------
trojanowski
There are also more advanced packages:

[https://www.npmjs.com/package/node-noop](https://www.npmjs.com/package/node-
noop)
[https://www.npmjs.com/package/lodash.noop](https://www.npmjs.com/package/lodash.noop)

------
aspirin
Is it a joke? I sure hope so.

------
Tankenstein
I had a chuckle.

